# Tiger Barbs in a community tank?



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

I've got a 40 breeder with a 3 1/2" Blue Gourami, a male and 2 female sword tails (all about 2"), 2 Panda cories (1 1/2"), a half dozen juvenile Albino Bronze Cories (1/2 - 3/4"), 2 Glowfish (of 9 - damn things are not as hardy as the regular zebras), a pitbull pleco I never see (possibly deceased), and 3 Mystery Snails.

I'm seriously pondering adding 8 or 10 tiger barbs to the mix, but I worry about them going all cuisinart on the gourami's feelers and the male sword's sword. Should I be?

Failing that, other suggestions for mid water schooling fish (not neons, black neons, glow lights, black widows, diamonds, flame/von rio, red eye, harlequin, platies, or threadfin rainbows. I have all of those in other tanks. Looking for something in the 2-4" max growth range, but would entertain interesting critters outside that.)


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmm Idk really, my 5 tiger barbs are in my 55 gallon and they nip at fins alot (my male guppy can show you the proof), and when i reach in there, they nip at me. So yeah, atleast all of mine will bite fins away. 

Now my black hi-fin skirt tetra don't bother the others fins, they seem very peaceful for tetras, ive have them the longest. I don't know if others will act the same though, but from my experience, any hi-fin skirt tetra would be a good tank mate.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd stick with the tetras or pentazona barbs, Tophat. Threadfin rainbows will be at risk if the blue gourami tries to bully them.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies so far.

Point of Clarification: I have the following fish in other tanks, and do *not* want to put them in this one:

neons, black neons, glow lights, black widows, diamonds, flame/von rio, red eye, harlequin, platies, and threadfin rainbows

This tank has two largish hills of back substrate, heavily planted with pink gravel between and clear marbles to the side (This is my 7 year old's tank).

Looking for a schooling fish that will use the open area between the hills, not spend all it's time lurking in the foliage. Also, needs to look good over pink gravel and be relatively active. Now Tiger barbs meet all those requirements. I don't know if Pentazonas do (and they'd be pure hell to find for sale hereabouts.)


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

I got 10 tiger barbs in a 110 with 3 green sevs 2 blue gouramis, 1 rainbow shark, and 1 common pleco. The tiger barbs havnt really bothered anyone yet. ONCE i saw one nip at the rainbow shark, and he got his ass kicked 

BUT... if it doesnt work out itll be a little late huh?


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

i have a 30 gallon almost exclusively with tiger barbs, and recently added two dwarf honey gouramis, and the tiger barbs have not bothered the gouramis.....yet. actually- the gouramis seem to frighten the tiger barbs a little bit, when their little feeler things move, the tiger barbs all cover in a corner...(talk about sissys!)

but with tiger barbs bad reputation- you might want to steer clear. they might leave the gouramis alone, but would terrorize your cories. mine always attack every bottom dwelling fish i've had.


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

I STRONGLY RECOMMEND YOU DONT THROW 8-10 TIGER BARBS IN THAT 40gal ALOT OF NIPPING WILL HAPPEN!!!!



juss a warning msg


goodluck lol


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I added a group of nine tiger barbs to my community tank last year, in the hope that having a large group would prevent nipping of the other inhabitants. All was well for around a week, and then I got up one morning to find one of my sterbais with no dorsal, and the other fish looking rather stressed. 

I love the look and activity of tigers, but would not attempt to keep them in a community tank again.

How about some danios? Very active and entertaining to watch.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Aright. Tiger Barbs are out. Fiddlesticks.

Danios, then: Giants are too big for a large enough school to matter. Zebras aren't really my cup of tea. Pearls, I understand, are subtropical. ANyone have any experience with Devario danios?

Alternately, how about Columbian Blue Tetras. Any pitfalls there?

Howsabout Gold or Clown Barbs?

African Glass (Debawi) catfish?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

I would think they would do fine.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

what about something like cherry barbs? arent they supposed to be a bit more tame? or OH OH!! rasboras  I want some, but I already have a school of redeye tetras and glowlights in my 30, too much is too much hehe


----------

